# LeChampion Ti SL Sizing Dilemma



## XtC-R (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello

I'm figuring out if I fit on a 56cm LeChampion Ti SL or on a 59cm.
I'm 6'1", 185cm to be precise.

2 Years ago I ordered a 60cm Super Strada which I felt I was overstretched on that bike. I couldn't return it because I don't live in the US, so I decided to sell it, and bought a Bianchi Via Nirone 7 55cm as suggested from a bike dealer.

I feel the 55cm frame is now smaller to my size.

Took some measurements from the competitive cyclist size calculator and those are:

Actual Inseam: 88 Cm
Trunk: 69 Cm
Forearm: 38 Cm
Arm: 67 Cm
Thigh: 63 Cm
Lower Leg: 57 Cm
Sternal Notch: 156 Cm
Total Height: 186 Cm

Here are the recommendations based on my measurements:

Eddy Fit

Top Tube Length 56.9 - 57.3 Cm
Seat Tube Range CC 58.2 - 58.7 Cm
Seat Tube Range CT 60 - 60.5 Cm
Stem Length 11.1 - 11.7 Cm
BB Saddle Position 77.1 - 79.1 Cm
Saddle Handlebar 58 - 58.6 Cm
Saddle Setback 7.8 - 8.2 Cm
Seatpost Type Setback

----

French Fit

YOUR FIT SUMMARY

Fit style
The French Fit
Top Tube Length 58.1 - 58.5 Cm
Seat Tube Range CC 59.9 - 60.4 Cm
Seat Tube Range CT 61.7 - 62.2 Cm
Stem Length 11.3 - 11.9 Cm
BB Saddle Position 75.4 - 77.4 Cm
Saddle Handlebar 59.7 - 60.3 Cm
Saddle Setback 7.3 - 7.7 Cm
Seatpost Type Setback SHOP ROAD BIKES

---------

Competitive Fit

Top Tube Length 56.9 - 57.3 Cm
Seat Tube Range CC 57 - 57.5 Cm
Seat Tube Range CT 58.8 - 59.3 Cm
Stem Length 12.2 - 12.8 Cm
BB Saddle Position 77.9 - 79.9 Cm
Saddle Handlebar 57.2 - 57.8 Cm
Saddle Setback 6.6 - 7 Cm
Seatpost Type Not Setback SHOP ROAD BIKES

To facilitate comparison of sizes I'm posting the geometry sizes of the Super Strada 60cm, the LeChampion Ti 56 and 59cm, and the Bianchi Via Nirone 7

Strada 60cm Ti 56cm Ti 59cm B55cm	

Seat Tube 60 56 59 52	
BB Drop 69 70 70 68	
BB to Ground 270
Seattube Angle 72.8	73 73.5 73.5	
Standover at BB 834.974
Standover Inches 32.873 31.7 33
Actual Top Tube 564.0  534	
Top Tube Inches 22.20
Chain Stay 411 405 405 410	
HeadTube 73.9 73 73.5
HT Length 210.0 165 185 155	
Wheelbase 1001.0	995 1015
Effective TT 589.13	572.0 585.0 550	

Here's on how it looks my Bianchi with the seat raised 21cm.









And in this thread I discuss the issue on the 60cm being too big:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...o-i-look-overstretched-motobecane-327362.html

On the Bianchi I get sore neck and back after riding even on short rides.

I would like to get a comfortable ride on the LeChampion Ti but not being too big for my size

Edit: I found the pics of my Super Strada:













































Any opinions, ideas..?


----------

